# Chocolate, Pizza, and Pasta...



## lbcgeek21 (Dec 28, 2004)

Does anyone else have problems with these particular foods? The three of them seem to be the worst problems for me. And guess what...I'm a chocaholic and I love pizza and pasta. What is the common thread between these foods? Is there any?Does anyone else have any particular foods that they react the worst too?


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

well chocolate has acaffine which an result in D. i would assume the others would alot to do with spices.


----------



## Frank (Jan 10, 2005)

Something else you need to remember about the pizza and the pasta dishes are the over all amounts of acids and spices in the mix. If you're eating a really spicey Arrabiata pasta sauce your pretty much taking a gamble on the IBS-D (more bad than good). As far as the chocolate is concerned "Twisted" is very much correct about the caffine. That will kick you into the bathroom pretty darn fast if you over indulge. I have found that if you go to specialty, or hobbie craft stores that sell chocolate backing supplies, they sometimes carry caffine free, sugar free chocolates. Those might help your chocoholic cravings.However, keep in mind that with IBS/IBS-D the acidity of the coca bean is also a factor. Just like coffee.


----------



## adp (Nov 5, 2004)

I think sugar, proccessed starches, and dairy feed the bad bacteria in the intestine, producing more gas and much more smelly gas. That has been my experience.And don't forget ice cream. Ice cream along with these others comprise my favorite foods that cause the biggest problems for me as well.I read that like one cup of milk can produce two cups of gas if you are lactose intolerant when the milk reaches your large intestine. I also read that most adults are lactose intolerant.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

u maybe diary sensitive... i dont do pasta either cant do high starch items. pizza little ones chicago town can do pizza if no onion only cheese and tomatoe i absorb excess grease with some kitchen towels, disposable ones. i can eat choclate, coffee and dr pepper. cant have ice cream, cream.. its odd but thats the way my ibs is dealing with it at the moment


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2004)

I can eat chocoloate in limited amounts. It also depends on how rich the chocolate is. I can eat pizza without any problem--go figure! I have to be careful of spicy foods. If the ingredients cannot be identified, I don't eat them. I had a barbeque beef sandwich on a trip to Kentucky and was up most of the night with D. Sometimes it could be the combination of foods, not just the individual food.


----------



## clpin (Jan 23, 2005)

Pizza has alot of fat in it. That is what gets me--high fat foods. As far as the pasta it depends on what you are putting on it--rich creamy sauces? I avoid them both or eat only small quanities. Choclate may bother you for a separate reason but it is definitly a trigger food


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

All of those really get my gerd going. The chocolate causes some D if i eat enough


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Everyone with IBS has their own group of foods the react the worse too. It may be the ingredients/ amounts of each of these things that you cannot tolerate. Have you tried just a small amount of chocolate after eating a safe food? How about a homemade pizza with a whole grain crust (or if you are D, with a white crust but being homemade you could control the cheese and fat that goes into it). How about semolina pasta or whole wheat instead of regular white?


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by lbcgeek21oes anyone else have problems with these particular foods? The three of them seem to be the worst problems for me. And guess what...I'm a chocaholic and I love pizza and pasta. What is the common thread between these foods? Is there any?
> 
> Does anyone else have any particular foods that they react the worst too?


 Wow those foods are very delicious but they make my D worse. But sometimes I can't help it whenever someone bought one of these foods at home it's very tempting. Its like at first it taste good and moments later my stomach cramps then tomorrow morning oh no! there goes the heavy D. So I'm trying very hard to avoid these foods and sometimes I can and sometimes I can't.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

These 3 are top of my list of trigger foods! I do eat them now and then, but only if I can stay in the day after.I just can't win with chocolate. I'm lactose intolerant so can't eat the milk stuff, yet dark chocolate with no milk is high in caffeine which is another bad trigger for me. I've tried soya chocolate but it's not the same!I love pasta, but I get bloating and gas if I eat many carbs- all I can tolerate starch-wise is a few slices of toast each day.


----------



## 19462 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sukie,I don't know if you are in the US are not. If you are and are familiar with Eckerd drug store they carry lactose free chocolate bars. Individual size bars in 3/4 flavors. I had one last week no problems at all and it taste like regular chocolate.Deborah


----------



## 19040 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have to be very careful eating Italian foods. Garlic/onion powder is a very powerful (and painful) trigger for me. You'd be amazed how many foods have garlic powder in them. My wife and I search through the ingrediants list before we buy anything from the store.Jason


----------

